# Your favorite Symphony of all time



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

What's your absolute favorite Symphony? For me it's none other than Beethoven's 9th...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mahler's 4th and Shosty's 10th.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

LvB 7 and Mahler 1


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> Mahler's 4th and Shosty's 10th.


Interesting choices. I love Mahler's 4th, that symphony was how I got into Mahler.

As for a favorite of all time, I don't really know. That's a tough call. Maybe the Eroica, Schubert's Unfinished, or Mozart's Jupiter. Mahler's Resurrection is creeping up there too. Such a great symphony. (All these have nicknames, that's funny).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It'll change by next week, but it's the Mahler 7th.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It changed twice while I was typing this post ... make that 3 times


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

I’d travel far for a performance of Sib 2. Endlessly fascinating piece.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Pettersson's 7/8,
Its really 1 sym, in 2 parts.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

While of course there are dozens that get played repeatedly by me, my desert island symphony has to be Beethoven's 6th. The journey it takes me on never fails to thrill, inspire, comfort, and beautify my day.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Tempted to say Beethoven 9th, but Bruckner 8th for me probes more deeply. Mahler 9th is also up there. That's the holy trinity of symphonies for me.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Just one symphony?

OK then, I'll nominate Beethoven's 7th


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Beethoven 3, Eroica.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

paulbest said:


> Pettersson's 7/8,
> Its really 1 sym, in 2 parts.


Listening to his 7th - it sounds very interesting.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bruckner 9 most definitely.


----------



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

For me no symphony gets as good as Mahler 9. The ending movement alone is greater than than anything else in my opinion


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Mozart 41
Beethoven 3
Bruckner 5, 8, 9
Mahler 2
Sibelius 7


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Today it's Beethoven's 9th for me, although some years ago I would have been tempted to choose his 6th or Schubert's 8th instead.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Beethoven 9th for me


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm surprised that not many people chose Beethoven's 9th symphony.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Beethoven 5, closely followed by Mahler 2.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Tempted to say Beethoven 9th, but Bruckner 8th for me probes more deeply. Mahler 9th is also up there. That's the holy trinity of symphonies for me.


No Brahms? Or did Brucknerianhorn just not roll off the tongue so well?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

DeepR said:


> Mozart 41
> Beethoven 3
> Bruckner 5, 8, 9
> Mahler 2
> Sibelius 7


Excellent list, and I'm not so much of a Bruckner guy, but otherwise that's not too far off from mine.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Lately it's been the Fantastique.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms 3rd, Dvorak 8th


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Dvorak’s New World Symphony… because of its exuberant energy, soulful melodic beauty, and benevolent goodwill. He hit the ball right out of the park.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Obviously can't pick just one, so I'll mention Tchaikovsky's 6th just to get it in the mix!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh jeez, ONE symphony?!? Its like Sophie's Choice. I can narrow it down to a top ten but that's about it.

Beethoven 3, 7, 9
Dvorak 7, 8, 9
Shostakovich 5
Haydn 100, 104
Mozart 41


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Symphony No 5 by three composers not named Beethoven...

Just like Olias above, Shostakovich in Dm. Following soon after his chastisement and then his self suppressed fourth , a magnificent exposition of individuality.

Sibelius in E flat M Following soon after perhaps the most bleak symphony ever composed, the fourth which put the frozen into winter, this work is the picture for exultant.

Finally, Tchaikovsky in Em. Quite simply the greatest physics lesson put to music on the issue of weightlessness versus gravity.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

M. Arnold's Symphony No. 7


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Nowadays: Bruckner's 8th; Mahler's 5th; Shostakovich's 5th; and Atterberg's 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Obviously can't pick just one, so I'll mention nothing.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

One . . . just one?

I'll say Beethoven's 5th at this moment, but the minute I put on a good recording of Beethoven's 6th, Mahler's 1st, Brahms's 1st, or Dvorák's 9th, that one is liable to take its place.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Mendelssohn's Scottish symphony


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Azol said:


> Bruckner 9 most definitely.


This. Unless we count Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde as a symphony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> This. Unless we count Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde as a symphony.


Well, Mahler officially subtitled it "A Symphony for Tenor, Alto and Large Orchestra", though he didn't give it a number.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> No Brahms? Or did Brucknerianhorn just not roll off the tongue so well?


As a whole I like Brahms' work consistently the best. I like the 3rd the best of his symphonies, but none of them scale the heights of profundity as do the Bruckner 8th, Beethoven 9th, and Mahler 9th.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Like many others, I usually say "Oh, I can't pick just one," but I'm going to respect the point of the thread this time:

Mahler 2.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Totenfeier said:


> Like many others, I usually say "Oh, I can't pick just one," but I'm going to respect the point of the thread this time:
> 
> Mahler 2.


Great choice! I am a new fan of Mahler, but that symphony is quickly growing on me. I think it's his best of those I've heard.


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

Today it's probably Beethoven's 7th, and Beethoven would take a lot of the top spots, but I've been listening to a lot of new symphonies lately and could see it being replaced fairly soon. Dvorak in particular is landing quite well these days.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> Great choice! I am a new fan of Mahler, but that symphony is quickly growing on me. I think it's his best of those I've heard.


Oh, I'm an old, old fan of Mahler - 45 years, in fact, since I first discovered him - I envy you. I don't know what else you've heard, but here's a suggested path (suggested by me) forward from the 2nd (I don't have time to suggest conductors/orchestras, but if you ask, you'll get GREAT THUNDERING TONS of recommendations):

*Next: *1, then 4. Take your time on these;
*Next:* 5. No need to spend a lot of time on this one; just enjoy it (in fact, it wouldn't hurt anything if you wanted to skip the first two movements for now and focus on the final three);
*Next:* THE SIXTH. Get plenty of rest and exercise, fruits, vegetables, protein, vitamins and fiber before attempting to scale it, though, and take your time coming down, too;
*Next: *The 3rd. Bliss out.
*Next:* the Lieder cycles, especially Kindertotenlieder and the Ruckert-Lieder (you could spend YEARS on _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ ALONE);
*Next:* Das Lied von der Erde;
*Next:* the 7th (by this time, you'll have enough Mahler experience to realize that it isn't THAT bad, and you'll know why);
*Next:* the 8th, if you feel you must (the last twenty minutes or so will give you the gist);
*Next:* The Ninth (you're fully ready for it now);
*Finally:* The unfinished-but-still-well-worth-hearing-in-the-Cooke (I, II, or III)-performing-version-Tenth.

Happy Mahlering!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Eroica
close seconds being Brahms 1,2,4; Mahler 4, 6


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Beethoven's 6th has always been my favorite piece of music.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mahler's 7th or Bruckner's 9th. No way I could choose between them.


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

I admit that I haven't heard/studied many of the ones mentioned so far, but of the ones I've heard, nothing gets my attention and makes me feel as good as easily as Beethoven's 5th. So that's my standard. If another symphony gets my blood pumping even faster, then I'll know that I'll have found a new favorite.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

Schubert: Symphony No 9 "Great"


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll take the Jupiter - never tire of hearing it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

This week I'd choose, based on thoughts over the last few months but as with everyone it will change with the seasons:

Beethoven 8 (a vastly underrated piece imo)
Mahler 2

If really pushed into a corner Mahler's 2nd has been a constant favourite for a great number of years so that would be my choice.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Barber 1 (Zinman/Baltimore SO, Argo 1991)... this "symphony in one movement" is only 19min, but very dense and covers a lot of Romantic base.


----------



## cherylhorne (May 31, 2019)

Sibelius's 6th wins my heart for uniqueness and captivation. Though nothing is really comparable to the power of Beethoven 9...


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

The greatest, of course: Brahms’ fourth.


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

So many great ones! If I had to pick one, I'd go with Shostakovich 5. Runners up Brahms 4 and Mahler 2, with honorable mentions to Beethoven 8 and Haydn 103.


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Shosty 5. Pure gold.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Agamenon said:


> Shosty 5. Pure gold.


It is a great one, isn't it? I think Shostakovich's symphonies are starting to "click" with me, a little bit. I've been loving his 9th, but I don't know if it's quite "favorite symphony" caliber.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Probably Mahler's 10th. But Mahler's 9th and the Symphonie Fantastique are favourites as well. Lots of good choices on this thread.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

BachIsBest said:


> Probably Mahler's 10th. But Mahler's 9th and the Symphonie Fantastique are favourites as well. Lots of good choices on this thread.


Do you like the completion, orchestrated by that one guy (I forget his name, something like Derrick Cooke?) or do you like just the A movement that was completed by Mahler himself? Interesting choice. I still have yet to hear this symphony (as well as his 9th).


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> Do you like the completion, orchestrated by that one guy (I forget his name, something like Derrick Cooke?) or do you like just the A movement that was completed by Mahler himself? Interesting choice. I still have yet to hear this symphony (as well as his 9th).


I mean the completion (particularly Cooke III but Cooke II isn't really different). I realise it is a bit of a non-standard choice and, to be frank, his 9th is better done than his 10th in the state that we currently have them but the question was what is your favourite symphony was not which symphony do you believe to be the 'best'. The 10th does have some quirks in it that don't really work (almost certainly due to the incomplete state - the first movement has none of these) but I find the world-weariness of it and the unbelievable torrent of emotion in the final minutes probably moves me more deeply than the 9th ever does. Hence, it is my 'favourite'. If you're looking to listen to it Rattle's recording with the BPO in 2000 is very good.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Tchaik 6, Mahler 2 and 6. Symphonic Metamorphosis, Hindemith.

Bruckner 4, Mahler 9, Fantastique, honorable mentions.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy Moses, still can make up my mind.:angel:


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Recently listened pretty intently to Beethoven's 6th. Really liked it (particularly the first movement) and am glad to have found another symphony I can enjoy. But didn't displace the 5th as my favorite.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes, Brahms' fourth symphony is not only my favorite symphony but my favorite work of all time. It shouldn't even be possible for something so magnificent and pure to exist.


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Waldesnacht said:


> Yes, Brahms' fourth symphony is not only my favorite symphony but my favorite work of all time. It shouldn't even be possible for something so magnificent and pure to exist.
> 
> That's a strong recommendation for another work I don't know so well. I'll listen to it next.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I definitely have to go with Beethoven's Ninth as my all time favorite.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Favourite for all time? Well, how about just for today? It could be Mahler 9. 

Or Eroica. Or Brahms 3.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I say Bruckner 8.


----------



## Supersalmon (Feb 18, 2019)

Messiaen's Turangalila, no hold on Tchaikovsky 6, or maybe Mahler 6, Haydn's 100 'Military'... hmmm i could go on!


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Supersalmon said:


> Messiaen's Turangalila, no hold on Tchaikovsky 6, or maybe Mahler 6, Haydn's 100 'Military'... hmmm i could go on!


I also have massive trouble deciding between my "sixths".

It's pathetic and tragic.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I also have massive trouble deciding between my "sixths".
> 
> It's pathetic and tragic.


grrrrooooaaaaannnn


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Becca said:


> grrrrooooaaaaannnn


You spelled 'Minor Sixthist you are so cool and witty' wrong


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Still doubting .......................


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Just listened to Brahms No. 4 (Solti conducting). I enjoyed it--it was very easy on my ears--but not nearly enough to supplant Beethoven's 5th. I listened to it 30 minutes ago, but I can't remember any of the melodies. I know that memorable melodies aren't the only way to judge a symphony, but for me, they are an important, first criteria. Also, at first hearing, the range of emotion seemed a bit narrower than I probably like. So it could be one of those pieces that'll take me multiple listenings to fully appreciate, whereas Beethoven's 5th was immediate appreciation.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Supersalmon said:


> Messiaen's Turangalila, no hold on Tchaikovsky 6, or maybe Mahler 6, Haydn's 100 'Military'... hmmm i could go on!


What does this sentence mean? No hold on?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try putting commas after "no" and "hold on" .....


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Try putting commas after "no" and "hold on" .....


Thanks - it worked.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

These are factually the 10 best symphonies of all time :lol:

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/best-symphony/

I would say the Gorecki has no business being there with the others, not because it is modern, but just because it is so meager.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

skim1124 said:


> Just listened to Brahms No. 4 (Solti conducting). I enjoyed it--it was very easy on my ears--but not nearly enough to supplant Beethoven's 5th. I listened to it 30 minutes ago, but I can't remember any of the melodies. I know that memorable melodies aren't the only way to judge a symphony, but for me, they are an important, first criteria. Also, at first hearing, the range of emotion seemed a bit narrower than I probably like. So it could be one of those pieces that'll take me multiple listenings to fully appreciate, whereas Beethoven's 5th was immediate appreciation.


Wait until a few decades have passed. Then see which symphony has the firmer grip on your memory and emotions. I think your insight about multiple listenings will be confirmed. Through some quirk in my nature--or Brahms'--I never weary of his symphonies.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Totenfeier said:


> *Next:* the 7th (by this time, you'll have enough Mahler experience to realize that it isn't THAT bad, and you'll know why);
> 
> Happy Mahlering!


I've never quite understood its black sheep status. The climax of that first movement is some of the most dramatic/ecstatic music Mahler ever wrote.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Has to be Bruckner 8 for me. Titanic, cosmic.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Could be Tubin's number 4.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Honoring the title of the thread, and acknowledging that no other symphonies will be harmed or thought any less of as a result of my choice...

Eroica


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Totenfeier said:


> Oh, I'm an old, old fan of Mahler - 45 years, in fact, since I first discovered him - I envy you. I don't know what else you've heard, but here's a suggested path (suggested by me) forward from the 2nd (I don't have time to suggest conductors/orchestras, but if you ask, you'll get GREAT THUNDERING TONS of recommendations):
> 
> *Next: *1, then 4. Take your time on these;
> *Next:* 5. No need to spend a lot of time on this one; just enjoy it (in fact, it wouldn't hurt anything if you wanted to skip the first two movements for now and focus on the final three);
> ...


Interesting recommendations. So it appears you're one of the sect of Mahlerians who don't care much for the 8th? Very interesting. Before I got into Mahler, it appeared that the 8th was the epitome of his music and everything he stood for. Symphony of 1000. Big chorus, heavy feeling, serious length. Now I have a completely different conception of his music. (Oddly, it took me getting really into the music of Anton Webern and learning of his deep commitment to Mahler-among other events in my life-to myself begin to understand his music, but I won't get into that now). I still have yet to reevaluate the 8th, but it will take some serious preparation (something like the dosage chart you've prescribed me here) before I attempt to take it on again.

Anyway, thanks for the advice. I've heard now 1, 2, some of 3, 4 (my introduction), 5, 6, 8, and the Wayfarer songs. Pretty much each one of them completely blew my mind (other than 3 and 8 which I didn't care for), but the ones that struck me as being totally superior compared to the others are 2 and 6, the latter of which I've only heard once, recently. In any case, I'm taking my time. Not going to listen to any more of them for a good few months at least. There's so much music that it will take me years to get everything out of it.

:cheers:


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Tallisman said:


> I've never quite understood its black sheep status. The climax of that first movement is some of the most dramatic/ecstatic music Mahler ever wrote.


I've also never gotten this; the work is probably my third favourite Mahler symphony. A lot of the harmonics are very good and the instrumentation is very creative even by Mahlerian standards. I think the work as a whole is quite enigmatic (even for Mahler) and some people just don't quite like this.


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Wait until a few decades have passed. Then see which symphony has the firmer grip on your memory and emotions. I think your insight about multiple listenings will be confirmed. Through some quirk in my nature--or Brahms'--I never weary of his symphonies.


I think there's truth in what you say, in that certainly many things change over time (though I'm old enough now that waiting another few decades to appreciate something is not at all appealing). In general, I know that I need to listen to a lot more music since I'm mostly familiar with the "popular" pieces with catchy melodies and haven't heard much of pieces that might take a bit more knowledge and patience to fully appreciate. However, it's also possible that even if I come to appreciate and understand the Brahms 4 a lot more, it'll not replace Beethoven's 5th as my favorite because there's a lot of emotion and memory already tied to it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I find the idea of a favourite a little fascinating. Even when I first started out listening to classical - it was an LP of Mozart's symphonies 35 and 40 - when I had digested and enjoyed one piece I would ask my dad for something else but it was never "more by him" or "something like that". I always wanted the new piece to be different, a new experience.


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sibelius 4 has been my favorite for 50 years


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

robin4 said:


> Sibelius 4 has been my favorite for 50 years


Sounds like you've led a dark life.


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> Sounds like you've led a dark life.


sounds like you like to comment on people's lives. That is dark. And rude.


----------



## bankstatement (Jun 14, 2018)

I know it's a popular pick but Beethoven's 6th Symphony would have to be my favorite. Gives me pure bliss every time I listen (and I assure you I listen a lot!).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

robin4 said:


> sounds like you like to comment on people's lives. That is dark. And rude.


Just a joke my friend. Most would agree that the 4th is Sibelius' darkest symphony, and perhaps the darkest in the whole repertoire. No shame in listening to dark music, it can be one of the greatest pleasures in life speaking personally. No offense intended.

I apologize. Welcome to the boards. I hope I haven't driven you off with my rudeness. I'm not quite representative of the good people here.


----------

